

Ask HN: Suggest me some good materials to learn AI programming from scratch? - sunilkumarc


======
unfunco
I studied Artificial Intelligence at the University of Birmingham (England,
not Alabama) and we were taught the Pop-11 programming language[0] – whilst
it's not extensively used in industry it might introduce some concepts that
are otherwise missed during a Computer Science degree.

[0]
[http://www.cs.bham.ac.uk/research/projects/poplog/primer/](http://www.cs.bham.ac.uk/research/projects/poplog/primer/)

------
jcr
There's a related "Basics of Machine Learning" submission here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7762979](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7762979)

------
arcadeparade
[http://intelligence.org/courses/](http://intelligence.org/courses/)

